# Closet grow...



## Smokewun (Feb 12, 2010)

I finally got all the componets I need, now I'm ready to construct. I need to know how to run my ventilation. In what order should I place my filter, fan and lights. Passive intake vs active intake, which is better? Any help will be appreciated....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 12, 2010)

*draw the heat out at the top and bring it in at the bottom 

well i dont think it really matters which way you put the lights ,,filters and fans  in place as long as they all work when switched on *


----------



## Smokewun (Feb 12, 2010)

where do i draw in fresh air? the attic?


----------



## dragracer (Feb 13, 2010)

Depending on where you are the attic will probably be to warm in the summer months. You can draw the air from outside, and adjacent room or basement. Since heat rises, you want the air intake as low as you can get it and the exhaust at the top. Good Luck with your grow!!


----------



## zem (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah if you got an undergroung room that would be a good place to intake, make sure wherever your intaking from is open and can get fresh air in from a window or watever or else you would not be venting sufficiently. as for the intake, go with passive intake if you need more venting add more exhaust and make another hole for more passive intake, hope this helps  cheers


----------



## Smokewun (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement. I'm waiting for the electrician and then I can start building.


----------



## Smokewun (Feb 18, 2010)

I called an electrician today to check on prices. $500 is what he told me. Then he said he doesnt work without a permit. What freakn permit?


----------



## zem (Feb 19, 2010)

maybe he doesnt have a permit to work as electrician? is he certified by the state? how many watts are you running? you might not even need any electrician, it's only a closet grow, you could use a normal outlet from the house for small grows. $500 just to come hook up some wires is very high for me at least. you could use this cash to get useful stuff for your grow, you NEVER get all you need in supplies, things you would still need like climate control units like A/C heater dehumidifier, hashbags, mediums, Ph tester, etc...etc... you can get some help and tips in here of how to hook up a small grow, it'squite simple. just my $0.02


----------



## Trafic (Feb 19, 2010)

Smokewun said:
			
		

> I called an electrician today to check on prices. $500 is what he told me. Then he said he doesnt work without a permit. What freakn permit?



You need to pull a permit to do electrical work in your house.  You need to go to the town hall and get one.  It's a big pain in the ***.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 19, 2010)

Smokewun said:
			
		

> I called an electrician today to check on prices. $500 is what he told me. Then he said he doesnt work without a permit. What freakn permit?




Really do you need a electrician.?
Find a friend that can help you on that.!
If you need help with wiring then there all kinds of electrician on here to help you out.

Information on room
Size of box
do you have plug outlet near by
How old is your house
Picture will HELP us all out..

Lots of thing you can do for yourself.!!!


----------



## zem (Feb 19, 2010)

Trafic said:
			
		

> You need to pull a permit to do electrical work in your house.  You need to go to the town hall and get one.  It's a big pain in the ***.


this law sucks! i never heard of it where i live, it sounds like the soviet kind of laws, i cant understand it, if the electrician is certified, why cant he perform his profession freely? :confused2:


----------



## Smokewun (Feb 20, 2010)

I plan on finding someone for the job. I only called an electrician for piece of mind. I've been seaching for 2 weeks. In all, I have about 2500w, give or take. I need a dedicated circuit. I may want to increase my wattage in the future. My room is 7l 3w 9h.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 20, 2010)

Smokewun said:
			
		

> I plan on finding someone for the job. I only called an electrician for piece of mind. I've been seaching for 2 weeks. In all, I have about 2500w, give or take. I need a dedicated circuit. I may want to increase my wattage in the future. My room is 7l 3w 9h.




Is this your house or a rental.?
Searching for 2 weeks.? Wow I take it, that none of your friends are not any king of electrician..


----------



## Smokewun (Feb 20, 2010)

This house is mine mine all mine. Yes, my friends are no help in the department. Everybody knows someone but no one is calling back. And im so anxious to get started, i can taste it!!!


----------



## DonJones (Feb 20, 2010)

Get us the information that Flyinghigh mentioned,

Information on room
Size of box
do you have plug outlet near by
How old is your house
Picture will HELP us all out..

Along with distance from your circuit breaker box to your grow room and some of us can try to help you depending upon how comfortable with doing electrical work.  It isn't hard, *but it can be dangerous if you don't follow instructions well and understand basic electrical terms and processes.*

Also, if you do or have electrical work done without a permit and there is later a fire that is related to the electrical work it is very possible that the fire insurance company MAY try to deny coverage.

No having told you the downside, I have always done all of my own electrical work, some of it to code and some of it not to code, and some of it even better than code, without any problems.  I am basically a self taught electrician, but I have had electronics theory and basic application classes too.

What ever you are comfortable with, there are people here that can help you, and most of us will "call back".

Any licensed electrician will require you to get a permit unless you and he are real good friends because if he does work without a permit and gets caught it COULD cost him his license.  You might find one who will tell and maybe even show you how to do it yourself, but remember he is giving away part of his livelihood when he helps you do it.

Good luck and be careful with electricity --DO NOT FEAR IT;* BUT CERTAINLY RESPECT IT GREATLY!*

Great smoking.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 20, 2010)

Shut off the power before you do ANYTHING FIRST AND FOREMOST!!!

The local hardware store should have an electricity for dummies book for you for less than 20$ .

Running a new circuit is as easy as adding a breaker to an open slot in the panel.... it literally takes 5 minutes or less. Run wire from open breaker slot in one CONTINUOUS run up through the attic and back down through the wall you want the outlet. 

A quick google search on the correct wire to run based on the wattage you plan on running. I would run like a 12/3  or somewhere around there. Easily will run 30+ amps safely.

Make sure you get good GFCI sockets for the ballasts to plug into. Normally they are rated at 15 amps a piece, so about 1000 watts to 1200 watts max per plug. GFCI would protect against some sort of short and fire at the plug.


GFCI= GROUND FAULT CIRCUIT INTERRUPTOR= will save your heiney!
Commonly used in bathrooms in all newly built homes.Or anywhere around a water source.

A simple plug box that attatches to the wall and a cover plate and you got a new circuit.


This is all for 110/120v single phase.

Get a book,  do some reading, and run the circuit. Don't tell anyone and don't get a permit. Simply running a new circuit can be done by ANY homeowner without any permit and a little common sense. 


Common sense starts with shutting off the MAIN BREAKER TO THE HOME! 

GOOGLE IS YOUR FRIEND!


----------



## Smokewun (Feb 20, 2010)

I will post pics when I get home. My house is fairly new(I know old when I see it), I'll get back to ya. My breaker box is located in the cloest, therefore I can place 2 household sockets(not 240v) next to the box, right? Externally, of course. I wanna go with the temporary look versus permanant. I have a plug nearby, that's what I used on my last grow. Now, I've got 1800w more than last time. Thats why I feel I need my own circuit.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 20, 2010)

Smokewun said:
			
		

> I will post pics when I get home. My house is fairly new(I know old when I see it), I'll get back to ya. My breaker box is located in the cloest, therefore I can place 2 household sockets(not 240v) next to the box, right? Externally, of course. I wanna go with the temporary look versus permanant. I have a plug nearby, that's what I used on my last grow. Now, I've got 1800w more than last time. Thats why I feel I need my own circuit.



What part of the house you using a bedroom all by itself.?
Take lamp or something and turn it on to each wall socket and go turn off each circuit breaker and mark them. 1 bedroom might have 2 circuit breaker if this helps.
If that works then check to see what breaker amps they are.! 

As for putting in 2 socket into your breaker with some wire coming out,  yea you can.. But might not be able to put cover on with out modifying it.. 

Another way to learn about your wire is to take your breaker cover off and look at the wire on how they are set up. Then pull a plug out to see how the wire are hooked up and that the way, you want to hook your new plugs up..

Like Mr.Wakenbake said go get a book and read up or do a search on the net to find your answer,  but we are all here to help..

Make sure your computer & Tv is off when turning breakers off one by one.!!


----------



## Smokewun (Feb 23, 2010)

I finally have an electrician coming tomorrow...Hooray!! I'm having trouble posting pics from my iPhone. Got my work cut out; sawing, hanging, measuring, ducting, germinating, ect. Master Kush here I come! Electricity is no joke, but I can see myself doing it eventually, with enough knowledge and/or classes. Thank you fellas for all the help...


----------



## Smokewun (Feb 24, 2010)

Got a ventilation question...I have two fans, one for the lights and one for fresh air. Can I just cut two holes instead of four and attach two Y's for both fans??? Passive intake is outta the question...


----------

